# good morning at the flats



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

ck'd beach right b4 sunrise. looked a little rough and my gut said a little sandy. opted for the bayside. threw tops for 30min for nada. switched to dsl and had steady action til 8:45. strong incoming all morning. nne 5-10. nothing big. all 16-17". of course the beach looked great as i was leaving


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report, that water is always greener on the other side lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice. Iâ€™ll be hitting it in the morning.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Good catch Mccain.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Great job! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Slayer21SCB (Dec 29, 2017)

There u go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I will take 16s and 17s all day long. thanks for the report.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great catch! I will be out there in the morning thrashing the water!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Nice report, thanks!


John


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice catch! When the surf forecast looks good, I'll still get the boat ready "just in case". Some days I get in the boat quick, others I never leave the surf. Good job going with "Plan B". That SW wind is already pumping 10-12 kts so hopefully it doesn't mess it up for those going in the morning.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet !!! Nice haul !!! Fun Times !!!
Thanks for the report. Hope to hit it in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mess of fish. Well done


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Right on buddy, every Dog has his day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good haul! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Did you wet wade

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

yup. started last weekend. a little chiily at sunrise but not bad


----------

